# [SOLVED] Acer 6930G - Wireless Internet Connection issues



## delmontebanana (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi Guys,

I recently purchased an Acer 6930g with Atheros Ar8121/Ar8113/Ar8114 PCI-E Ethernet Controller and Intel Wifi Link 5100 AGN. 
Running Windows Vista Home prem.

I tried to connect to my wireless router (Linksys WRT54GS) and it took a while to find it, but once found I could connect to the network through WEP key. 

Surfing the internet was ok until it suddenly just stopped, but it was still connected to the network. 

So I've done the following:
1. Upon doing a "diagnose and repair" Windows found nothing wrong with the internet connection. - NO GOOD

2. Turned off power management for my wireless and network devices so that the computer would not turn these off to save battery - NO GOOD.

3. I tried the netsh route as per this thread http://www.techsupportforum.com/f10...to-network-yet-no-internet-access-252670.html - NO GOOD

4. I tried turning off the Wireless connection on the laptop, waiting a minute and then reconnecting. Strangely it worked! But there was no internet again after 30mins - a few hours later... NO GOOD.

I'm really out of ideas, hope someone can help me.

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix.:
Link-local IPv6 Address....: fe80::8c0c:a5c8:4079:e70%11
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address: 169.254.14.112
Subnet Mask: 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway:


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Acer 6930G - Wireless Internet Connection issues*

Looks like you are not connected to the router. Try #4 again and while connected get IPCONFIG. Compare to the one you posted previously.

Does this behave when connecting to other wifi routers (i.e. Starbucks, office, school, etc.)?


----------



## delmontebanana (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: Acer 6930G - Wireless Internet Connection issues*

Thanks for the quick response TF, it seems to be working now after I changed from WEP wireless security to WPA Personal.

So far so good. I will give another update tomorrow morning, gonna leave the machine on all night downloading something and see if there is any disconnection etc.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Acer 6930G - Wireless Internet Connection issues*

That's good... glad to know you got it working.


----------



## delmontebanana (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: Acer 6930G - Wireless Internet Connection issues*

Issue resolved 

I think the WPA Personal Key seems to be more agreeable with my new laptop than the old WEP kep method. 

Hope this can help someone else if they have any issues similar


----------



## mosexcdanu (May 26, 2009)

I have a similar problem with my wireless it decided to stop working, it wont detect any wireless links or wifi spots, the indicator jus keeps flashin, i checked the configuration and it had 3 warning signs next to it I dont no how to repair it. some one help please?


----------

